# In loving memore of Charlie.



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Two days ago, Charlie, my neon tetra (who was a fighter) crossed the "Rainbow Bridge".  Andy my serpae tetra bit his tail of twice. The first time it grew back, the second time it didn't at all. Then two days ago he was stuck to the filter. My mom freed him and then Charlie was grasping for breath. His mouth was continuesly open. I left the room. A bit later my brother came in and said "Mommy needs you". Then my mom told me that Charlie had died. The fish had started going after poor Charlie. Charlie was already have eaten. Well, the now Charlie isn'y half eaten or in pain or suffering. He is with Daffy and the rest. Rest in peace Charlie. Charlie died 3-12-2005
PM time (Michigan).


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh what I mean by "fighter" is that Charlie fought to stay alive. !


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Sorry for you loss. Charlie is now in a better place :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm very sorry, catlover. This has been a very tough two weeks for you and your fish, hasn't it? God bless.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Yes it has been Jeanie. Yes it has been. Thanks for all of your support Heather and Jeanie. I know Charlie is in a better place with my othr beloved pets.


----------

